# Repainting of new lures



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Message deleted... I was hesitant to ask all your work is very impressive and I enjoy looking at all of your works.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think one of the biggest deterrents in painting production baits is the ability of the paint to withstand the vigors of toothy critters. On most of our baits we add a clear epoxy coat over our paint. The added weight of that coating can greatly affect the motion and performance of a production bait. I've seen on some of the other forums where people have repainted successfully, so it can be done, and there are people who could do it for you. Might take some searching though.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

eyesman_01 said:


> I think one of the biggest deterrents in painting production baits is the ability of the paint to withstand the vigors of toothy critters. On most of our baits we add a clear epoxy coat over our paint. The added weight of that coating can greatly affect the motion and performance of a production bait. I've seen on some of the other forums where people have repainted successfully, so it can be done, and there are people who could do it for you. Might take some searching though.


Eyesman, Are there certain companies (Bucher, Hooker, Wiley, etc.)lures that I shouldn't coat with epoxy because of lost action? Or can I do a couple of light coats for protection? Thanks


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

That I couldn't tell you. I've had no experience recoating lures. I was just trying to give Jeff an explanation as to possibly why he didn't receive any replies to his request based on what I have read on other forums. Sorry I couldn't help more.

However, if I was to give an option, I have cans of spray acrylic sealer I use on my spoons. I'd say this would be apt to give a much thinner coat than the epoxy, therefore be less likely to affect action. However, though it might protect the paint from everyday bumps, I doubt it would give much protection from the toothy critters such as 'eyes and muskies.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank you for your help. Maybe I'll try it on one lure and see what happens. Thanks Again


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope the mods of this forum don't mind. I have been following another tackle making forum and did a search on repainting lures. Here is a link. It seems to have some useful info. Hope it helps.

http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/search.php?searchid=140985


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was real hesitant to ask because i know you guys all take a lot of pride and accomplishment in your lure making and painting and it shows and to ask yous to put a price on it may have been a slap in the face andthat was the last thing i meant to convey . Thank you eyesman for the reply never considered that aspect of it. With any luck the worst that will come out of this thread is more knowledge for the lure makers and if i offended anyone by asking i am truly sorry.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jeff, I personally did not take offense, and I doubt most of the others did either. If anything, I take it as a compliment that you think so highly of the work displayed in this forum. I wish you the best and hope you find that someone than can help you out.


----------

